# Request: Guidelines for backup camera



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Is GM open to suggestions for improvements? Because I'd really like to see guidelines in the backup camera. From what I understand they disappeared when the vendor for the head end was changed. Since it does still display other graphics when the camera is in use, it seems like the hardware is capable, it just needs a software upgrade.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My understanding is there's a patent licensing issue. GM didn't want to pay the license fees on the Cruze.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Showoff...


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Showoff...


lol well you know I had to do it! &#55357;&#56861;


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

How about adding multiple viewing angles, optional grid lines, and adjustable brightness to the list?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Lol after all my showing off I guess I learned my lesson. Serves me right. Last night I was so happy to use the backup camera for its first truly needed situation as I was pulling into a tight parking spot, I dcided to rely fully on the camera. Bad choice. There was a part not shown in the visual field of the camera and that part was wear the rear drivers side of my bumper was meeting the front bumper of a car. No damage outside of a pinhead size chip mark and some swirling of the paint it a bright light was shined on it. Luckily I had already planned to have the bumper refurbished anyway especially on that side from damage from a tow truck. So my guess is that these cameras aren't meant to fully replace the good ol drivers knowledge of looking both way at your surroundings etc. as far as those guidlines, to me it actually takes some time and effort to get used to them. To me in most situations, something shown in the yellow warning area could actually be in the red warning area outside of the cameras viewing area. In other words don't use this unless you are backing up into a staringht line and are trying to get close as possible to maybe a wall or something.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

:cussing:

Personally I'm not a fan of backup cameras for the very reason Snappa demonstrated. They lull drivers into a sense of security.  If I can't see it in my mirrors I assume I'll hit it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

That's why I like the one on my car. 180 degree view that's great for backing out of parking spots or when I have to back out of our Daughter's drive at the end of a cul de sac. I can see the entire width of the thing. When backing into a space, I can switch from normal view to top down view and see the bumper and how close it is to what's behind.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> That's why I like the one on my car. 180 degree view that's great for backing out of parking spots or when I have to back out of our Daughter's drive at the end of a cul de sac. I can see the entire width of the thing. When backing into a space, I can switch from normal view to top down view and see the bumper and how close it is to what's behind.


Let's all go buy CIVICS immediately!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The impression I get from your photo is that's not a very wide angle. That may be why you got bit.

I'm not sure how wide the stock one is - it's not a full 180, but it's pretty wide. The biggest danger with it is that things look to be much further then they are and you might end up approaching them too fast.

It looks like I could get guidelines just by changing out the camera with one that does. It wouldn't change with the steering wheel, but it's a starting point.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> My understanding is there's a patent licensing issue. GM didn't want to pay the license fees on the Cruze.


Maybe, but I'd think this would show up in a test drive and could affect sales. Seems like they'd be careful about cheaping out in area that show up so fast.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> The impression I get from your photo is that's not a very wide angle. That may be why you got bit.
> 
> I'm not sure how wide the stock one is - it's not a full 180, but it's pretty wide. The biggest danger with it is that things look to be much further then they are and you might end up approaching them too fast.
> 
> It looks like I could get guidelines just by changing out the camera with one that does. It wouldn't change with the steering wheel, but it's a starting point.


stock didn't look that much wider. I have the pic on my home commuter from the 2014 LTZ I had a month ago. I'll post it in the AM if nobody post theirs before.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Snappa said:


> Lol after all my showing off I guess I learned my lesson. Serves me right. Last night I was so happy to use the backup camera for its first truly needed situation as I was pulling into a tight parking spot, I decided to rely fully on the camera. Bad choice. There was a part not shown in the visual field of the camera and that part was wear the rear drivers side of my bumper was meeting the front bumper of a car.


This is why these backup cameras really need to be paired with rear parking sensors, makes the whole thing work so much better.


----------



## machinist25 (Nov 10, 2014)

Can you replace the OEM camera with an aftermarket? Two weeks ago I installed an Esky EC170-06 from Amazon ($20) in my non-mylink '12 Eco. It includes the grid lines.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I was at the Service Center at the GM dealer I bought my 2014 Cruze Diesel from a couple weeks ago because I got none of those grid lines. According to them it SHOULD show the grid lines, and that its a configurable setting. TO which I told them I know where that was, it just didn't change anything when you changed the settings either way. So long story short they will be looking at it on Saturday afternoon, they need a few hours to go over it. When I test drove it the blind spot sensors weren't working either even though they were installed. Saleman got them to check it out and they were not enabled in the software to function (and not the user configurable settings)...half hour later the Service Dept had them working as they were supposed to.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

machinist25 said:


> Can you replace the OEM camera with an aftermarket?


I'm considering that. But one downside is not having the lines move with the steering wheel.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

The Grid Lines on certain GM models like the Sonic are available! You can't count on the artificial Grid Line just like you can't count on the Yellow First Down Line on FOX NFL games. They are a projected simulation although I understand other manufactures offer grid lines that do adjust with the reverse angle where the GM grid does not move with the angle of the car. You would think if you have the Camera in the CRUZE you would also have the sensors that are only offered on one U.S. CRUZE trim and comes 'standard' in other Countries


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I have to partially disagre with that based on the extent of other GM Vehicles I've driven as rentals the last several years (when a Dodge company truck was in for its numerous inevitable repairs) meaning several different trucks and SUVs and at least one car model, Didn't like the Ram but I did like the Ford F150 ecoboost, I usually picked GM vehicles to drive.. All of them (GM Vehicles that had backup cameras) dnamically changed as the vehicle moved and the wheels were turned. Of course they were ALL more expensive vehicles than the Cruze.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

So the Sonic costs more than the CRUZE? That is news to me? I also read the Sonic Grid is not like advanced grids found on more expensive makes. Perhaps you know your grids although I'm not sure you know your Chevy pricing?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eddy Cruze said:


> You would think if you have the Camera in the CRUZE you would also have the sensors that are only offered on one U.S. CRUZE trim and comes 'standard' in other Countries


The camera is optional on the 1LT, it requires the my link stereo with is included in the technology package at $550. The sensors are also optional, part of the enhanced safety package at $790. Upgrade to an ECO, 2LT or LTZ the my link is standard, as is the backup camera. However no matter if you buy an ECO, 2LT or LTZ you need to shell out $790 for the parking sensors. 

In 2011-2012 there was no my link or backup camera, the rear parking sensors where included in the drivers convenience package with remote start and power drivers seat for $500.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The MyLink in North America Cruze is different from the other systems in other cars.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> So the Sonic costs more than the CRUZE? That is news to me? I also read the Sonic Grid is not like advanced grids found on more expensive makes. Perhaps you know your grids although I'm not sure you know your Chevy pricing?


If you mean me.....I was refering to vehicles I've actually driven as rentals, which were ALWAYS the top tier cars, trucks and SUV's that Enterprize had, it was part of the Fleet leasing agreement with our company trucks when they were in for service.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pricing is off the wall in all the models. LTZ sonic is more than the Eco Cruze and LTZ Cruze is in the 2LT Malibu range. 

As for the MyLink Comment, We are stuck in the old MyLink where the other cars have MyLink 2.0 If we stay in Chevy nameplate and not venture into Cue and the others.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

boneheaddoctor said:


> If you mean me.....I was refering to vehicles I've actually driven as rentals, which were ALWAYS the top tier cars, trucks and SUV's that Enterprize had, it was part of the Fleet leasing agreement with our company trucks when they were in for service.


 Well yes I was responding to your comment about the Sonic, a cheaper model than the CRUZE which does feature a grid with the MyLink Rearview Backup camera. As SpacedOut mentioned there is a version of the CRUZE that does offer the rear view grid that projects an angle with the assist of sensors. The grid on the sonic does not. I was surprised when I rented a Sonic from Enterprise that a less expensive car would have the grid as standard while my 2014 1 LT doesn't. I also never thought of Enterprise as a 'Top Tier' rental company as they always offered more lower end units, many with roll up windows and less features like power side mirrors unless you were willing to pay for upgrades. Now many RAC companies will let you pick any car on the lot of your choice!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Well yes I was responding to your comment about the Sonic, a cheaper model than the CRUZE which does feature a grid with the MyLink Rearview Backup camera. As SpacedOut mentioned there is a version of the CRUZE that does offer the rear view grid that projects an angle with the assist of sensors. The grid on the sonic does not. I was surprised when I rented a Sonic from Enterprise that a less expensive car would have the grid as standard while my 2014 1 LT doesn't. I also never thought of Enterprise as a 'Top Tier' rental company as they always offered more lower end units, many with roll up windows and less features like power side mirrors unless you were willing to pay for upgrades. Now many RAC companies will let you pick any car on the lot of your choice!


Depends on the area. Some only send you out there into the world with a 1LT where the ones I go to are the only LTZ you see on the roadway in the Cleveland area.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Well yes I was responding to your comment about the Sonic, a cheaper model than the CRUZE which does feature a grid with the MyLink Rearview Backup camera. As SpacedOut mentioned there is a version of the CRUZE that does offer the rear view grid that projects an angle with the assist of sensors. The grid on the sonic does not. I was surprised when I rented a Sonic from Enterprise that a less expensive car would have the grid as standard while my 2014 1 LT doesn't. I also never thought of Enterprise as a 'Top Tier' rental company as they always offered more lower end units, many with roll up windows and less features like power side mirrors unless you were willing to pay for upgrades. Now many RAC companies will let you pick any car on the lot of your choice!


What I mean is they have different tiers of vehicles for rent, and the upper tier vehicles (usually the larger ones) actually are quite well equipped. Wasn't always that way....but the last few years, at least with the more expensive rentals it is. Probibly had a dozen or so different ones over the last 5 years. Most were GM by my choice...but not all were. My favorite non-GM vehicle is the newer generation Ford F150 4X4, specifically the eco-boost. Entertainment system sucked...but the rest of it was **** nice. I haven't had to deal with the lower tier rental in a LOT of years. At the one I dealt with the most the rattled off a list of vehicles they had in the catagory you wanted and you picked which you wanted. Most of the times I was in I got to pick vehicles from those that were due in as well as what was already sitting on the lot. Now I do live in a fairly affluent area of the country (in fact its #3 according to Wikipedia List of highest-income counties in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) and that might play a factor as to what they have availible at the one I frequented. In fact I wouldn't be surprised if it did.

WHen you are parking a crew cab 4X4 in tight comercial parking garage (as many are in Downtown Washington DC) between two cars those grids make a very difficult task significantly easier.

THey are supposed to be going over it this saturday...if they don't make it work, I'm going to raise **** and see what I can get out of them since everyone at the dealer seems to believe it should have them, and in fact the MyLink has settings for it that apparently don't work. (at least in my car they are there and don't).

This might go nowhere...or it might. Since the settings are there...and I was told by several people at the dealership it should work some of them in the service dept...and the car is less than a month old....they will find a way to make it work or I want something for it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> So the Sonic costs more than the CRUZE? That is news to me? I also read the Sonic Grid is not like advanced grids found on more expensive makes. Perhaps you know your grids although I'm not sure you know your Chevy pricing?


In some cases yes. When I purchased Penguin LS I was actually looking for the least expensive new car on the lot. Penguin LS (Cruze LS MT) was the Memorial Day Sale loss leader for the dealership so it was actually priced below all the Sonics on the lot.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

boneheaddoctor said:


> and in fact the MyLink has settings for it that apparently don't work. (at least in my car they are there and don't).


Do me a favor, and see what unit you have and what version is loaded. Because I don't have those settings on mine.

Menu > Config > Radio Settings > Software Versions Menu > Licensing Information

Panasonic


Menu > Config > Radio Settings > Software Versions Menu > Software Version Information

23135479 - Version E0.0D.0D.0D
22768311 - Version E0.0D.0D.0B
22768303 - Version E0.0D.0D.0B
22768304 - Version E0.0D.0D.0B
22768305 - Version E0.0D.0D.0B
22768306 - Version E0.0D.0D.0B
22768307 - Version E0.0D.0D.0B
22768308 - Version E0.0D.0D.0B
22768309 - Version E0.0D.0D.0B
22768310 - Version E0.0D.0D.0B
77777777 - Version E0.00.41.55
22950164 - Version CC.0D.2B.01
22950148 - Version CC.0D.0D.0C
23135480 - Version CC.0D.0D.0C
22951641 - Version CC.0D.2B.01
22950156 - Version CC.0D.2B.01
22950159 - Version CC.05.15.12
22950170 - Version CC.0D.0D.0C
22950153 - Version CC.0D.2B.01 
22768340 - Version CC.0D.2B.01
22950162 - Version CC.0D.2B.01
22950163 - Version CC.0D.0D.0C
22950166 - Version CC.0D.0D.0C
22950165 - Version CC.0D.0D.0C
22950158 - Version CC.0D.0D.0C
22950151 - Version CC.02.05.B1


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I'll do that in a little bit...have to run out and pick up wife from work and get something to eat first. Will report back later with what shows on mine and where it is exactly.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Here is what I have.

23207170 Version E0.0E.15.02
22768311 Version E0.0E.15.02
22768303 Version E0.0E.15.02
22768304 Version E0.0E.15.02
22768305 Version E0.0E.15.02
22768306 Version E0.0E.15.02
22768307 Version E0.0E.15.02
22768308 Version E0.0E.15.02
22768309 Version E0.0E.15.02
22768310 Version E0.0E.15.02
77777777 Version E0.00.41.55
22950148 Version C4.0E.19.06
50000001 Version C4.0E.1E.40
23164544 Version 00.01.25.13
23443962 Version 10.0E.0C.32
23164647 Version 30.5F.0C.20

In that order on the radio. I do have Navigation and I do have the Pioneer Speaker Package. 

There are two setting locations One of them does SOMETHING, the other does NOTHING. Didn't play with it to figure out which was which, I did it a week ago and forget which. Its cold out and I'm tired, and I have to go back to work tomoorrow after 4 weeks off and start an intensive 2 month series of training courses. For the job I recently got promoted into after dodging a layoof notice due to a permanent site closure.

One is Under Display settings -> Rear Camera Options -> Symbols (check box)

The other is Vehicle Settings -> Collision detection systems -> Park Assist (checkbox)


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

boneheaddoctor said:


> I do have Navigation and I do have the Pioneer Speaker Package.


I have neither. Nor do I have the Collision detection system. Given the similarities of the numbers, I assume this is also a Panasonic unit?

I don't have a "Symbols" line in my options. I think the Park Assist is the "sonar" like thing that beeps to indicate range.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes this unit IS a Panasonic. Found that out pushing on one of the update buttons and got a Panasonic splash screen.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Ok, I dug though the manual for your year. "Park Assist" is the beeping that tells you range to some obstacle. 

"Symbols" is just "caution symbols". I'm not sure what it is. On my 2013 I have a warning message on the bottom of the screen. Since you have Park Assist, it might be a visual indicator of Park Assist. Whatever it is, it's not the guidelines.

The option for the guidelines is labeled "guidelines". If you don't have that menu option, then that explains a lot. 

This is all found on page 9-50 of the owners manual.

At this point, i think the dealer is just confused about what features your car has. (Not terribly surprising. I don't expect sales people to know every single detail of what they sell.) Assuming there's no "guideline" menu option, the car itself seems to be consistent - you don't have them.

Which brings me back to why I started this thread - to elicit a response from GM.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My non backup is Pannasonic too.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

OK, here is what I found out at the dealer. This is all about build codes, and there are other GM Vehicles this applies to as well. The Buick Regal, Verano and Encore, The Chevy Camaro, Cruze, Equinox, Malibu, Chevy SS, Chevy Volt and GMC Terrain in the 2012-2015 except the Regal and it applies 2012 and 2013.

The Service dept printed out the three page build sheet for my car based on the VIN#.

If you have a UHQ code its not going to have it, at least most of the models thru 2014, same as RPO UFU (UFW in Europe) or RPO UHQ (UHR in Europe / UHM in Australia). The 2015 according to the sheet I was given apparently DOES have it, if it has codes UFU or UHQ, the 2012-2014 do not. However the 2012 models with RPO UEW do.

For those with access...the document reference is #PIC5611C: Diagnostic Tip: Rear View Camera Options - (Oct7, 2014). Document ID: 3996263 From the Cruze N America Service manual 5565221.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

boneheaddoctor said:


> If you have a UHQ code its not going to have it, at least most of the models thru 2014,


Which immediately brings two questions to mind: Where do I find the list of codes for my car (I think it's on a sticker somewhere)? And, What does that code mean? I'm guessing it has something to do with the kind of radio/display unit installed. And, what units do have it?


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

UHQ code on the build sheet has a description of " Audio System W/Navigation, AM/FM CD Player W/7" Color Touchscreen"

THe dealer can run a build sheet off based on your VIN#. Assuming they want to. They printed that (3 pages) and the two page Diagnostic tip from the service panel for a total of 5 pages when I went there today.

I don't know if there is another way to get it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Since I don't have navigation, mine is probably not a UHQ, but some other code. But bottom line it seems they're telling us that this model "radio" doesn't have that feature.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Since I don't have navigation, mine is probably not a UHQ, but some other code. But bottom line it seems they're telling us that this model "radio" doesn't have that feature.


And...... that its not exclusive to the Cruze.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Which immediately brings two questions to mind: Where do I find the list of codes for my car (I think it's on a sticker somewhere)?


My 6.5" thick service manual arrived today. One of the first things I looked up is where to find the sticker - it's inside the glovebox door.

Next step is to find a complete list of the RPO codes....


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> My 6.5" thick service manual arrived today. One of the first things I looked up is where to find the sticker - it's inside the glovebox door.
> 
> Next step is to find a complete list of the RPO codes....


PM Chevy Customer Care and ask for your Build Sheet. Send her your entire vin and good email address to send the info back to.


----------

